# Where is your carseat?



## Mom'n it (Nov 3, 2005)

For the lovely toddlers. Do you put it still in the middle? Or do you feel safer on the ends (behind driver/passenger). I've heard different opinions. What are yours?


----------



## prettymom (Feb 23, 2007)

Middle back rear-facing. We have a tiny Mazda, so to get DD in I have to sit down to get her into the middle. Not the most convenient place, but I feel like it is the safest.


----------



## aja-belly (Oct 7, 2004)

ours are in the two captains chairs in the middle row of our van. they are not in the center, but not right against the door.

i have only ever heard that the middle seat was safest (assuming of course a properly installed carseat).


----------



## Arielle (Jan 23, 2008)

I have one in the center, rear facing and one on the passenger side front facing.


----------



## leximom (Jul 4, 2005)

I have a small car and two big seats so the are behind the drivers and passenger seat. Where else would they go









If I only had one, it would go in the middle, though.


----------



## Mom'n it (Nov 3, 2005)

I guess i should say I have a Rav4 and I nanny.. butttt Is it safest to have baby behind the driver seat (or passenger) or away from the door? Safe because of the seat.. blockage.. (while middle doesn't prevent flying through window) or other seat options? ???


----------



## Mom'n it (Nov 3, 2005)

Oh and as a side note.. as far as back safety. How do you do it otherwise? Putting a child in a carseat? it's so painful twisting. and such... ?


----------



## ecoteat (Mar 3, 2006)

Ours is behind the driver's seat. Not because it's my favorite place for it, but because the passenger side seatbelt buckle doesn't lock for the carseat and when it's in the middle I can't shimmy back there from the front passenger seat if dd needs me to sit with her when dh is driving.


----------



## BeanyMama (Jul 25, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *leximom* 
I have a small car and two big seats so the are behind the drivers and passenger seat. Where else would they go









If I only had one, it would go in the middle, though.

that


----------



## pbjmama (Sep 20, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Bredette* 
Oh and as a side note.. as far as back safety. How do you do it otherwise? Putting a child in a carseat? it's so painful twisting. and such... ?

I'm not sure I understand this part of the question? Do you mean your back hurts when putting your child in the seat? Or...something else?

DS is behind the drivers seat, FF facing. I kept him in the middle and RF until 31 lbs, then FF middle until my prego belly got so big I couldn't get him in and out with out excess effort and strain. Then we moved him to behind the drivers seat.

RF is the safest options until your LO surpasses the weight limit for RF. Middle seat is always the safest unless your car has a middle seat belt malfunction, or no middle seat, I suppose. Car seat installation/inspection techs will tell you this every time.


----------



## lexmas (Jan 9, 2007)

In the middle. Always. I'm insane about car safety, when I was 10 my best friend's family was in a car accident and only the 2 kids in middle seats survived. I tell people that when I have another I'll get a van so I can have two middle seats, and I wish I was kidding.







Someday someone will have to get a window seat!


----------



## hottmama (Dec 27, 2004)

I have two kids. Since my 5 yr. old is forward-facing, he is in the middle, because FFing is less safe than rear-facing. My rear-facing (31 lb. 35") 2 yr. old is behind the passenger seat. When I turn him FFing (in 6 mos. or so, when he hits the RFing limit) I will switch them so that the littler is in the middle.


----------



## Sarahbunny (Jun 13, 2006)

Front facing, behind the driver's seat. I can't see out of the rearview mirror if she is in the middle, so I had to weigh which was safer. I chose to be able to see out of the mirror. I would put her in the middle if I could though. Although it would hurt my back like crazy.


----------



## ShadowMoon (Oct 18, 2006)

We have a small Mazda hatchback so ours is middle, back, and still rear facing.


----------



## MPsSweetie (Jan 29, 2006)

Asheby is behind me rear facing (passenger side), Amethyst is behind James front facing.


----------



## Neth Naneth (Aug 11, 2006)

In the middle front facing







because he is too tall to be rear facing.


----------



## Neth Naneth (Aug 11, 2006)

In the middle front facing







because he is too tall to be rear facing.


----------



## Peony (Nov 27, 2003)

15m old DD2 rides in the passenger side captain's chair in the second row of our Sienna RFIng of course. That seat can be scooted over more towards the middle so that's what I did. 5y old DD1 rides in the third row on the R side, I would prefer her riding in the middle but her Regent is so tall that it makes it very difficult for me when I back up and honestly I'm not the best parker/backer-upper in the best place.


----------



## unityco (Jan 17, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Bredette* 
(while middle doesn't prevent flying through window)

With a properly installed, properly used seat (harness in the right slots, adjusted snuggly, etc.,) there should be no fear about flying through the window. The seat should hold the child in place in the event of a crash.

My DS rides in the middle FF. Not only do I believe it's safer for him there, I find it a better arrangement for carrying extra passengers. Most adults would rather be squished beside his seat on either side than be squished against each other if he were outboard







As an extra bonus, DS gets a good view out the front window, which he really seems to enjoy (but please don't take that as a reason to turn your toddler FF if they fit RF... DS is over 40lbs, so RF is no longer an option for him







.) I also find it convenient to be able to kneel on the seat beside him, out of the elements, to do up his harness - rather than standing outside the car if he were outboard.

Just my two cents, anyway!

BTW, a great source of carseat info is car-seat.org


----------



## mom2PJS (May 25, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Arielle* 
I have one in the center, rear facing and one on the passenger side front facing.

Just a note ... if it is feasible the general recommendation is for the least protected child to be in the most protected place .....so if you can, the RF child outboard and the FF child in the center.

I have one RF 2yo in the middle in my car and DH's. She rides in my parent's car 1-2 times a month and her seat is RF behind the passenger, because my parents had a hard time getting her properly buckled in with it in the middle and they were not able to uninstall and reinstall the seat without the LATCH. As for back pain I sit in the car with her then put her in her seat and buckle her. The middle is considered the safest position if you can properly install the seat there. As far as I know neither outboard position is safer than the other... but most people adjust the driver's seat more often and prefer to not have a seat directly behind them.


----------



## Trixie Pixie's Mom (May 5, 2007)

center of back seat rear faceing.


----------



## alegna (Jan 14, 2003)

Dd is RF on the passenger side (though VERY soon we have to turn her ff







)

RF is ALWAYS much MUCH safer.

The center is always safer.

We have a civic though and if dd is in the center it's not really reasonable for anyone else to sit in the back...









-Angela


----------



## rootzdawta (May 22, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *alegna* 

The center is always safer.

-Angela

This largely depends on your car. The manual for my car says either door is recommended (*not* the center) not to mention I don't get a tight install in the center.


----------



## merry-mary (Aug 9, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Bredette* 
For the lovely toddlers. Do you put it still in the middle? Or do you feel safer on the ends (behind driver/passenger). I've heard different opinions. What are yours?

Middle is safest place, hands down.

That said, my DS is on the passenger side. We're expecting another baby in a few months, so I'd have to move him anyway. I've installed the infant carseat base on the left backseat and DS is on the right. I like this b/c I can see the infant seat in my mirror attached to the back of the backseat and I can turn to see DS easily over my shoulder.


----------



## unityco (Jan 17, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *rootzdawta* 
This largely depends on your car. The manual for my car says either door is recommended (*not* the center) not to mention I don't get a tight install in the center.

Good point!








Centre should only be considered safer if all other factors are equal. If your vehicle prohibits child seats in the centre, then centre is definitely NOT safer; if you get a better install outboard, then outboard is safer; if you cannot access the carseat properly to do the harness when in the centre, outboard is safer.

There are many things to take into consideration when considering carseat placement. The safEST option for you may differ from someone else's.

Always, always, always read the manuals from BOTH your carseat and your vehicle to be sure you are using them correctly.


----------



## alegna (Jan 14, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *rootzdawta* 
This largely depends on your car. The manual for my car says either door is recommended (*not* the center) not to mention I don't get a tight install in the center.

Statistically the center is the safest- ASSUMING it is approved for a carseat AND you can get a good install of course









-Angela


----------



## lauraheartslittle1 (Apr 12, 2006)

Just turned forward facing at 33 months in the passenger's side seat. I would have him in the middle but my car does not allow for latch in the middle per a car safety tech who installed it and I can't get a good secure fit with just the lap belt in the middle.


----------



## wonderwahine (Apr 21, 2006)

we moved ours to the middle when my parents were here, and we haven't moved it back, so far ds doesnt mind it, so im not moving it.

hes also foward facing, and we have no guilt over it being that way.


----------



## ryansma (Sep 6, 2006)

Captains chair behind the driver's seat in our Odyssey.


----------



## hottmama (Dec 27, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Neth Naneth* 
In the middle front facing







because he is too tall to be rear facing.

What seat do you have? Most children fit RFing by height until long after the weight limit (33 or 35 lbs.) in all but a handful of smaller, low weight limit seats (which will be outgrown by height FFing soon anyway and need replacing). I'd recommend a new seat if your 18 mo. old has outgrown a seat rear-facing already. Good choices include the Evenflo Triumph Advance, the Fisher Price Safe Voyage, the Sunshine Kids Radian 65, the Britax Boulevard, and the Recaro Como. I have NEVER seen a <2 yr. old that would be too tall to RF in any of those seats.







My 36" tall, 31 lb. 2 yr. old is comfortably rear-facing in a Radian 65 and will be until he hits 33 lbs.


----------



## askew (Jun 15, 2006)

RF in the back passenger side. We can't get a good install in the middle and only have the latch connectors on either side. I have at least a dozen airbags including side impact curtains so I feel he is safe there.


----------



## emmasmommy (Feb 26, 2004)

Captains chair behind the passenger in our van ff (5 yo dd is in a booster behind the driver).


----------



## CortLong (Jun 4, 2003)

Since I have (almost!) 4 kids this is the setup in our honda odyssey minivan

DD #1 (6yrs) in the very back row on the driver's side. (in britax pkwy booster)

DD#2 (3yrs)is FF in the very back row on the passenger's side (in britax marathon)

DS (17 months) is RF in the captain chair behind the driver's seat (in britax marathon)

Baby (not yet born- but anyday) will be in the captain chair behind the passenger's seat (in chicco keyfit 30)


----------



## cognito (Nov 30, 2007)

Milo rides in several vehicles.

1) 02 Chevy Blazer with only 2 backseats & our primary vehicle. He is RFing behind the driver's seat. Seatbelt install.

2) 99 GMC Jimmy which doesn't allow carseats in the center. He is RFing behind the driver's seat. Seatbelt install.

3) 06 Chevy Aveo. He rides RFing in the center position. Seatbelt install.

4) 91 Ford Bronco XLT. He rides behind the driver's seat because the seat installs best there. Seatbelt install.

Jareth will be here in May so we may have to make some adjustments.


----------



## Perdita_in_Ontario (Feb 7, 2007)

2 vehicles here for our 2.5 year old (FF now):

In our SUV: Passenger seat - no tethers allowed in centre for FF. She was RF in the centre however. Although I wouldn't make it a reason to go on the side, it's certainly much easier to get her in the seat when it's high up.

In our smallish-size sedan - Centre still - and yes, it's more difficult to get her in and out, but lately she can climb in/out by herself.


----------



## cutekid (Aug 5, 2004)

My DS is forward facing in the middle. He sits there because we have to shoulder belts for my older step kids, and the center is lap belt only. Additionally, he was opening the passenger doors while going down the road. We don't have child locks on the back doors.


----------



## treqi (Dec 31, 2006)

In the front passenger seat (there is no airbag) RF.....


----------



## LizaBear (Feb 1, 2003)

We've got 3 kids in carseats in our car.

DS - 5 yrs - FF behind driver.
DD - 3 yrs - FF middle seat.
DS - 1 yrs - RF behind passenger.


----------



## Jes'sBeth (Aug 30, 2004)

our DD is forward facing (too heavy at 31 lbs in Canada to rear face any longer) in her Marathon behind the drivers seat.

We get a WAY WAY WAY better install outboard than in the centre. She used to be on the passenger side but we street park and getting her into the passenger side was meant that we had to scale 3 foot snowbanks for awhile and my pants were getting too wet. Plus it's really hard to carry a toddler over a big snowbank, get the door open and get the kid in when you're in your 3rd trimester of pregnancy. I hate having to stand in traffic and buckle her in but has it ever made getting her in and out easier! At least we park mostly on a quiet residential street!

(and don't forget, most cars do NOT allow LATCH installations in the middle)


----------



## mamapixie (May 30, 2002)

5 yo is in the middle of the backseat, but that's because it's the only place his Radian installs correctly in my car.


----------



## angelcat (Feb 23, 2006)

One carseat, (an evenflo) is ff in the middle of the backseat in my parents van.

Her other seat, is also ff. Where it goes depends on the vehicle, and if there are other carseats already there etc. It's been in 6 different cars this week.

Sometimes she also rides in other car seats too.


----------

